# Funeral Homes/Embalming



## McShan (Dec 19, 2017)

I was looking at a funeral home and my question is they currently use a urinal and flush the bodily fluids into the public sewer. Is this OK? It seems odd I just want to see if that is allowed. 2012 I codes. I couldn't find anything addressing this, any help would be appreciated. This is my first time with a funeral home.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 19, 2017)

This is probably a Health Dept. or sewer authority issue, rather than plumbing code.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 19, 2017)

I would concur, I would say the sewer purveyor would be your first stop.


----------



## cda (Dec 19, 2017)

Concur 

Plus might also fall under hazardous waste and disposal there of


----------



## mark handler (Dec 19, 2017)

We require clearances from the Local Sanitation District and Industrial Waste


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 19, 2017)

All valid points, are you in city or the country?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 19, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> All valid points, are you in city or the country?


I am in a city, contract with county.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 20, 2017)

Here under the authority of the Dept. of Environmental Quality liquid medical waste may be discharged into the sanitary sewer.


----------



## McShan (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks for all the reply's, Ive found out that they can dispose directly into the sewer system. I would not have guessed they could, seems to me like it would be treated as a hazardous or special waste.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Off point a bit, but a legitimate concern is to keep the embalming fluid out of the public water supply with required back-flow devises.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 20, 2017)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Off point a bit, but a legitimate concern is to keep the embalming fluid out of the public water supply with required back-flow devises.


*Formaldehyde in Drinking-water*
http://www.who.int/water_sanitation_health/dwq/chemicals/formaldehyde130605.pdf

*Short term exposure*
"Oral doses of 0, 50, 100, or 150 mg/kg of body weight per day in rats and 0, 50, 75, or 100 mg/kg of body weight per day in dogs for 91 days had *no effect* on haematology, clinical chemistry, urinalysis, or gross microscopic pathology. "
*Long term exposure*
"... rats were given formaldehyde in drinking-water at 0, 10, 50, or 300 mg/kg of body weight per day. At the end of 12 months, rats of both sexes in the high-dose group were observed to have gastric erosions, ulcers, squamous cell hyperplasia, hyperkeratosis, and basal cell hyperplasia. Only one male and one female from the mid-dose group showed hyperkeratosis..."


----------

